# Saber in the car



## Sixstardanes (Sep 17, 2009)

When visiting Karen (KpM Honeypony) recently she wanted to see Saber in her car.

Here are some pixs she shot...


----------



## maplegum (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya gotta love him!!!!


----------



## loveminis (Sep 17, 2009)

You guy is just so adorable I can't stand it !


----------



## Marty (Sep 17, 2009)

You and that horse kill me. You're like a breath of fresh air..........


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2009)

Now that's entertainment! He's one in a million.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 18, 2009)

what great pictures - is there anything he can't do? LOL

I'm more curious as to how he got UP in that car .... looks pretty high?

Just love that boy!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 18, 2009)

Cameras weren't pulled out until after Saber got in the car so sadly no before pics.

It really was a spur of the moment thing.

Karen voiced it and Saber did it.


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Sep 19, 2009)

ha! Thats great! I love all the Saber posts



Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 19, 2009)

My hubby has some pixs of Saber in the car and coming out from a different angle on his phone but currently we can't find the card to d/l it but I hope we find it soon so I can add those.


----------



## barnbum (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd had a smaller mini in the car (and mini-horse-sized dogs) so I though Saber might fit.... he did! He checked once to be sure we really wanted him to jump in there and then UP he went! We really asked a lot of him, to jump up AND into a small space, but he was totally trusting of us and did it! He's such a fun guy, I enjoy it when he comes to visit for a play-date!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are 2 more pixs... these from my hubby's phone.


----------

